# Eveline di James Joyce



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Ma nella sua nuova casa, in una terra lontana e sconosciuta, non sarebbe stato così. Allora sarebbe stata sposata –lei, Eveline... 






Un giorno egli aveva litigato con Frank dopodiché lei doveva incontrarle il suo amore in segreto.
La sera sprofondò sul viale. Il bianco delle due lettere sul suo grembo diventò indistinto. Una era per Harry; l’altra per suo padre. Ernest era stato il suo preferito ma voleva bene anche ad Harry. Suo padre stava diventando vecchio ultimamente, aveva notato. Le sarebbe mancato. Qualche volta aveva saputo anche essere simpatico. Non molto prima, quando lei era stata a letto per un giorno, le aveva letto una storia di fantasmi e preparato del pane abbrustolito. Un altro giorno, quando la loro mamma era viva, erano andati tutti a fare un picnic sulla collina di Howth. Ricordò suo padre che si era messo il cappellino di sua madre per far ridere i bambini. 
Il suo tempo stava volando ma ella continuava a star seduta alla finestra, con la testa appoggiata contro la tenda della finestra, inalando l’odore del cretonne polveroso. Giù per il viale, riusciva a sentire una organetto da strada suonare. Conosceva quella musica straniera che doveva essere arrivata per ricordarle della promessa fatta a sua madre, la promessa di reggere la casa finché poteva. Si ricordò dell’ultima notte della malattia della madre; lei si ritrovava ancora nella chiusa stanza buia all’altra parte della sala e fuori sentì una malinconica musica italiana. All’organista era stato ordinato di andare via e gli avevano sei sterline. Si ricordò di suo padre che ritornando impettito nella stanza dell’ammalata disse:
“Maledetti Italiani! A venire fin qui!”
Mentre pensava la pietosa immagine della vita della madre poggiava il suo incantesimo nel suo essere più profondo –quella vita di comuni sacrifici che finiva nella pazzia finale. Tremava mentre sentiva ancora la voce di sua madre che diceva costantemente con assurda insistenza:
“Derevaun Seraun! Derevaun Seraun!”
Si alzò in un improvviso impulso di terrore. Fuggire! Fuggire! Frank l’avrebbe salvata. Le avrebbe dato la vita, forse anche l’amore. Ma lei voleva vivere. Perché doveva essere infelice? Aveva il diritto di essere felice. Frank l’avrebbe portata tra le sue braccia, avvolta tra le sue braccia, L’avrebbe salvata. 
Alla fine le avrebbe dato i soldi e le avrebbe chiesto se aveva intenzione di comprare il pranzo della domenica. Allora lei doveva precipitarsi più veloce che poteva a fare la spesa, tenere il suo portamonete di pelle nera stretto in mano mentre si faceva strada a gomitate in mezzo alla folla e tornare a casa col carico delle provviste. Doveva lavorare duro per tenere su la casa e badare a che i due bambini piccoli che erano stati affidati a lei andassero a scuola regolarmente e mangiassero regolarmente. Era un lavoro duro –una vita dura- ma adesso che stava per lasciarla non le sembrava una vita del tutto indesiderabile.
Stava per esplorare un’altra vota con Frank. Frank era molto gentile, virile, dal cuore aperto. Lei stava per andar via con lui con un battello notturno per essere sua moglie e vivere con lui a Buenos Aires dove lui aveva una casa che l’aspettava. Come ricordava bene la prima volta che lo aveva visto; lui alloggiava in una casa sulla via principale dove lei andava a trovarlo. Sembrava poche settimane fa. Lui stava al cancello, il cappello con la visiera messa all’indietro sulla testa e i capelli scompigliati davanti sul viso abbronzato. 
L’aveva portata a vedere La Bohéme e lei si sentiva inebriata mentre era seduta in un’insolita parte del teatro insieme a lui. Lui era totalmente patito di musica e cantava un pochino. La gente sapeva che amoreggiavano e, quando egli cantava della ragazza che amava il marinaio, ella si sentiva appassionatamente confusa. Lui la chiamava Poppens per scherzare. Prima di tutto era stato eccitante per lei avere un ragazzo e poi lui aveva incominciato a piacerle. Faceva sempre dei racconti di paesi lontani. Aveva iniziato come mozzo da suna sterlina al mese su una nave della Allan Line che andava in Canada. LE diceva i nomi delle navi dove era stato e i nomi delle diverse mansioni. Aveva attraversato lo Stretto di Magellano e le aveva raccontato storie sui terribili Paragoni. Le cose gi erano andate bene a Buonos Aires, diceva, ed era arrivato sul vecchio continente solo per una vacanza. Naturalmente il padre aveva scoperto la storia le aveva vietato di avere a che fare con lui.
“La conosco questa razza di marinai”, diceva.

Stava seduta alla finestra a guardare la sera che invadeva la strada. La testa era appoggiata sulla tenda della finestra e le narici sentivano l’odore del polveroso tessuto di cretonne. Era stanca. 
Passava poca gente. Il tizio dell’ultima casa ritornava; sentì i suoi passi battere sul marciapiede di cemento e subito dopo scricchiolare sul sentiero di scorie davanti alle case rosse. Una volta c’era un campo lì in cui si giocava ogni sera con i figli di altra gente. Poi un tizio di Belfast comprò il campo e ci costruì case –non come le loro casette marroni, ma delle case di mattoni con i tetti lucenti. I bambini della strada giocavano in quel campo –i Devine, i Water, i Dunn, il piccolo Keogh lo zoppo, lei, i suoi fratelli e le sue sorelle. 
Ernest, tuttavia, non giocava mai: era tropo grande. Suo padre spesso li andava a cercare fino giù al campo col suo bastone di rovere; ma di solito il piccolo Keogh faceva da vedetta e li chiamava in ritirata quando vedeva suo padre arrivare. Eppure sembravano essere stati felici allora. Suo padre non era così cattivo allora. E poi sua madre era viva. Era tanto tempo fa. 



Lei e i suoi fratelli e le sue sorelle erano cresciuti e sua madre era morta. Anche Tizzie Dunn era morto e i Water erano tornati in Inghilterra. Tutto cambia. Adesso lei stava andando via, come gli altri, per lasciare la sua casa. 
La casa! Si guardò intorno alla stanza, rivedendo tutti i suoi oggetti familiari che aveva spolverato una volta alla settimana così tanti anni, chiedendosi da dove cavolo venisse tutta quella polvere. Forse non avrebbe più visto tutti quegli oggetti familiari da cui non si sarebbe mai sognata di separarsi. 
Eppure in quegli anni non aveva mai scoperto il nome del prete la cui fotografia ingiallita stava appesa alla parete sopra l’armonium rotto accanto alla stampa a colori dell’ex voto fatto alla Beata Margaret Mary Alacoque. Era stato compagno di scuola si suo padre. Questi ogni volta mostrava la fotografia agli ospiti la passava con una frase a caso:
“E’ a Melboourne adesso.”
Aveva acconsentito ad andar via, a lasciare la sua casa. Era stata una cosa saggia? Aveva cercato di soppesare tutti i lati della questione. A casa sua ad ogni modo aveva un tetto e cibo; aveva intorno tutto ciò che conosceva da tutta la vita. Naturalmente doveva lavorare duro, sia a casa che al lavoro. Cosa avrebbero detto di lei al negozio quando avrebbero scoperto che era scappata via con un ragazzo? Avrebbero detto che era una cretina, forse. Ed il suo posto sarebbe stato coperto da un annuncio. Miss Gavan sarebbe stata contenta. Era sempre stata pungente con lei, specie ogni volta che c’era gente che sentiva. 
“Miss Hill, non vede che queste signore aspettano?”
“E svegliatevi, Miss Hill, per favore!”.
Non avrebbe pianto molte lacrime nel lasciare il negozio.
Ma nella sua nuova casa, in una terra lontana e sconosciuta, non sarebbe stato così. Allora sarebbe stata sposata –lei, Eveline. La gente l’avrebbe trattata con rispetto allora. Non sarebbe stata trattata come sua madre era stata trattata. Anche adesso, sebbene avesse diciannove anni e più, si sentiva sotto il pericolo della violenza di suo padre. Sapeva che era stato lui che le aveva fatto venire le palpitazioni.
Quando erano cresciuti lui non era mai stato con lei come lo era con Harry ed Ernest, perché lei era una ragazza, ma più tardi aveva incominciato a minacciarla e a dirle che lo faceva solo per amore di sua madre morta. E lei non aveva nessuno che la proteggesse. Ernest era morto ed Harry che lavorava in una chiesa come decoratore, era quasi sempre fuori da qualche parte nel paese.
E poi le eterne discussioni sui soldi il sabato sera avevano incominciato a stancarla indicibilmente. 
Dava sempre la sua intera paga –sette scellini- ed Harry mandava sempre quello che poteva ma il guaio era ricevere i soldi dal padre. Questi diceva sempre che lei sperperava il denaro, che non aveva testa, che non le avrebbe dato i suoi soldi lavorati con sudore per farglieli gettare dalla finestra, e molto di più, perché egli stava di solito proprio male il sabato sera.Stava tra la folla ondeggiante alla stazione di North Wall. Lui la teneva per mano e lei sapeva che le stava parlando, dicendo qualcosa sul viaggio ripetutamente. La stazione era piena di soldati con delle valige marrone. Attraverso le ampie porte dei portici riuscì a vedere la massa scura della nave, accanto al muro della banchina, con gli oblò illimmminati. Non rispose. Si sentiva le guance pallide e fredde e in mezzo alla confusione mentale, pregò Dio di direzionarla, di mostrarle quale era il suo dovere. 
La nave soffiò un lungo triste fischio nella nebbia. Se fosse andata l’indomani sarebbe stata in mare con Frank, diretta Buenos Aires. Il loro posto era stato prenotato. Si poteva tirare indietro dopo tutto quello che lui aveva fatto per lei? La confusione mentale le fece venire la nausea nel corpo ed ella continuava a muovere le labbra in silenziosa, fervente preghiera.
Una campana suonò sul suo cuore. Sentì che lui le afferrava la mano:
“Vieni”. 
Tutti i mari del mondo inondarono il cuore. Lui la stava spingendo verso di loro: l’avrebbe annegata. Si aggrappò con entrambe le mani alla ringhiera.
“Vieni”. 
No! No! No! Era impossibile. Le sue mani si aggrapparono freneticamente al ferro. In mezzo ai mari mandò un grido di angoscia.
“Eveline! Evvy!”
Lui si spinse oltre la barriera e le gridò di seguirlo. Gli fu urlato di andare avanti ma lui la chiamava ancora. Ella pose il suo viso pallido su di lui, passivo, come un animale inerme. I suoi occhi non gli davano segno di amore o di addio i di riconoscimento. (1)


----------

